# *My Teenie Tiny Stash*



## KJBarbie (Apr 20, 2009)

Not too impressive. But I need to quit spending and looking @ it helps with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









My babies





Nothing exciting, mostly gratis samples





Eyeshadows





Browns, Golds, Purples, Blacks, Silvers, Taupe, Blues, and oranges/ reds





NYX/ Sinful/ Smashbox/ Vincent Longo Trios, Long Amuse palettes, Green (not a fan) Turqoise, some other random stuff





Bottom with a couple palettes, face stuff, primers, etc.





Face stuff (which has since moved plastic drawers)





Eye stuff tower





This is the one thing I've had control over. Liners and Paint Pots...don't see the point in having 15 shades of black















Lip gloss 











































I started taking individuals picks but was OVER it! lol. Another day


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 20, 2009)

Not tiny at all. Nice Collection.


----------



## n_c (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice stash, i like the variety


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

Very Nice collection....it's so tiny I almost missed it


----------



## TamiChoi (Apr 20, 2009)

very neat collection!


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 20, 2009)

I love seeing different brands. I also love how "small" it is.


----------



## belle89 (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice stash! I like that you have so many different brands. Your stash isn't small at all, IMO.


----------



## Nicnivin (Apr 20, 2009)

Ummm... I am gonna have to say not so teenie tiny.  lol  That's a rather impressive stash!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 20, 2009)

wow really nice collection, i love all your stuff


----------



## MissResha (Apr 21, 2009)

teenie tiny my ASS!!! LOL <3


----------



## elongreach (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't think that's tiny at all!  Look at all those glosses!


----------



## KJBarbie (Apr 23, 2009)

Im just comparing it to some of ya'lls massive stashes I guess. lol.


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Apr 26, 2009)

omg! u call this tiny?


----------



## ForeverKrystal (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_teenie tiny my ASS!!! LOL <3_

 
Ditto!...You ain't gotta be in denial girl...!


----------



## geeko (May 1, 2009)

that's not tiny at all man...nice stash...especially the lipstuff


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_teenie tiny my ASS!!! LOL <3_

 
Lmao my thoughts exactly !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I adore your *LIPGLOSS collection !!Wow what a fab array of gorgeous shades !*Im not surprised you are calling them "your babies"!!
Very impressive...Im a lipgloss freak but i ain't got that many...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My fav B.Brown lipgloss in *Fudge*,is difficult to get hold of !My local B.Brown  has not had this shade for ages...im getting a withdrawal symptoms..


----------



## hawaii02 (May 1, 2009)

Tiny? Are we looking at the same thing??


----------



## britnicroq (May 2, 2009)

Oh wow! There is nothing tiny about this, haha! Great collection!!


----------



## Vixxan (May 2, 2009)

That's a sweet collection and there is nothing small about it.  Sweet!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (May 2, 2009)

wow! not tiny at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <33 Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Choupinette28 (May 2, 2009)

Nice collection!!!


----------



## AbovexThexStars (May 10, 2009)

Wow! What a great collection! I was wondering what brand those bigger train cases are? They are such a great size!


----------



## cathlila (May 25, 2009)

nice collection! i love all the lipgloses...those golds! and the tendertones and jelly balms
*sigh*
i need more lip stuff


----------



## SoupyGeorge (May 25, 2009)

there is nothing teenie or tiny about this.  Very jealous.


----------



## sofie1507 (May 25, 2009)

BLIMEY!thats a lot lol


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 25, 2009)

That's not teenie tiny in any shape or form


----------



## miss sha (May 25, 2009)

Tiny? TINY?!

Chica, when you have a multi-tiered container organized by COLOR, there ain't nothing tiny about that!


----------

